# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  International 3D printing conference

## conferences

*Conference Alerts* is to provide the latest advancement of knowledge in theory and practice in all areas of 3d research among scholars, researchers, academicians, Professors and scientists from all around the world those are interested in recent issues in collaboration with international and national research communities. Our team is expertise in promotion of conferences and have good knowledge about the subjects because all are managers, scientists, researchers and academicians. We are specialized in all types of Research Conferences in the field of higher education. We will Co-organize important conferences according to required topics with other universities and organizations all over the world.

----------

